# fairly normal results but...



## carly.k (Dec 15, 2014)

im still experiencing symptoms. free t3 is 4.8 pmol/L ( normal 3.5-6.5), free t4 is 16.3 pmol/L (normal 9.0-25.0) and finally tsh is 2.11mIU/L (normal 0.4-4.7) im so confused, the doc ordered the blood test for me because she suspects thyroid malfunction based on the symptoms i described to her, but everything seems fine??? ive noticed that all my levels are in the lower half of the normal range. is that normal??? i just need some advice and reassurance thanks!! off to see my doctor now for a more in depth check up at a hospital


----------



## carly.k (Dec 15, 2014)

and also, is lymph node growth on the neck associated with thyroid prob? my cousin had some abnormal lymph nodes on the neck removed a bout 5 years ago (non-cancerous) however i havent been able to get much information because he lives overseas


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You levels aren't horrible, but they could stand to have some improvement.

Have you had your antibodies tested? What about an ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------



## carly.k (Dec 15, 2014)

no... the doc i went to see refuse to give me a referral to a hospital for a more thorough screening when he saw that the levels were within the normal range. im making an appointment with the hospital direct now, have requested that i would prefer an endocrinologist for the first consult but no guarantees. lets see how it goes


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

And add in an ultra-sound of your thyroid. Having a "baseline" is good and ruling out cancer is good!

If you are not on thyroxine replacement med, you would benefit from some and also an ultra-sound would be very very important since you do have lymphatic inflammation.

I am listing some important tests above and would like to welcome you to the board!


----------



## carly.k (Dec 15, 2014)

thank you


----------

